
Ask HN: What internal tools does your company have? - hackathonguy
Hey HN,<p>The recent Stripe article about their internal directory tool [1] got me interested in internal software tools in larger companies. Would love to discover more examples!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;stripe-home
======
metaloha
We use BambooHR to store the "truth" about everyone in the company (around 360
people in 3 countries now), and during our most recent hackathon, a few
creative folks made a phone app that did face recognition and when you pointed
the camera at anyone, their name would appear on-screen and you can click it
for more information including which office they're in and a floor plan
showing how to find them :)

